# HCG Levels and Ovulation



## bellebaby

This question has probably been answered a million times so my apologies. I had a d & c 2.5 weeks ago for a missed miscarriage (I was 10 weeks but baby died at 9).

I am still getting BFP's, but not sure what my exact levels are as I am not getting blood tests done.

My question is: Is it near impossible to ovulate when there is still HCG in the system?? I swear I am having EWCM and it is around the time I would be getting it in a normal cycle. But Im probably just hopeful thinking.

So basically what I am asking is, should I really just assume i wont conceive until all the HCG is gone???

Also, when the HCG hits zero (or less than 5), will I get a period on this day or will the period come 4 weeks after it hits zero?? Surely this means I WILL ovulate 2 weeks after hitting zero.....

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## bastetgrrl

Definitely a good question that I've also been wondering about. Although I have been getting weekly bloodwork done to check my levels and know that as of last Friday they were not zero yet. I had a mmc on 7/6 and stopped bleeding after about a week. The last two days I've been spotting and today was quite a bit. I've been doing BBT and checking CP and CM to see if when I'll ovulate and get :af: and today my temp was the lowest, CP was high and soft but I'm spotting so don't know what to think.

Someone did bring up a good point though...you get hcg trigger shots for IVF and you still ovulate which that would mean hcg is in your system but I don't know how much.

Hope we can get some answers.


----------



## bellebaby

Thanks bastetgrrl  Yeah I am still spotting as well. Its so weird! It will appear to be stopping and then bam! there it is again. I was so happy the last few days because it appeared to stop altogether and then 2 hours before my d and c follow up appointment, i had bright blood.....crazy! The dr said this was normal though (couldnt actually explain why it did it tho).....he put my mind at ease and said that it is less likely for someone to fully stop bleeding before 2 weeks. I am doing temps as well - will be very excited if my temp rises....mostly because it suggests things are starting up again. Good luck with everything xo


----------



## okmomma

The starting and stopping of bleeding after a miscarriage happened to me too. My dr. said it was normal. I ovulated the day after my hcg was checked and it was 6.5. 2 weeks later I had my first period. My first period came 33 days after my mc. I know that everyone is different. That is just what happened to me. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elhaym

I think once your HCG drops back to zero, that's on essence like the start of your cycle as it allows FSH/LH to start building up again like they do in a normal cycle. So say if you usually ovulate CD14, you'll ovulate about 14 days after your HCG drops.

It worked out that way for me, it took me 8 days or so to get BFN and ovulation was delayed also by 8 days. 

So technically yes you can't ovulate again until your HCG has dropped as HCG suppresses the release of FSH and LH from the brain which are needed for ovulation.

Do you use OPKs? You could keep using HPTs every couple of days until you get BFN, then start using OPKs after that so you know you won't get a false positive due to HCG). Good luck :) x


----------

